
The Quiz on CPU 0: Playing Scheduler Wars with AMD's Threadripper 2990WX - drewg123
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13446/the-quiz-on-cpu-0-playing-scheduler-wars-with-amds-threadripper-2990wx
======
vectorEQ
Does this fact that not all cpu cores / processing cores are equal anymore
bring back a reason to implement the hardware scheduling mechanisms built into
x86 and x64 architecture ? Or is there still a good argument not too use that
and to stick with the software method>? (in some hypothetical new operating
system)

